# Help me choose between '84 Mariner 25, and '91 Johnson 30



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Do you know what the weight difference is? Check compression on the cylinders, this may help with your decision making process...


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

'84 Mariner = '84 Yamaha > '91 Johnson = '91 Johnson
So I'd go with the Mariner


----------



## Rod_Gentry (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks, I really appreciate the support. I can weigh them later, it is just bucketing down out there.

In the picture the 30 is about 6 inches nearer the camera. But that is sorta the impression they make as to relative size. It isn't close.

I'm thinking of a variant on the new Whipray design Chris has out (Conchfish), narrower and lighter and 17 feet. So tipping towards a glades style, but with the hull features of his newer boats.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> '84 Mariner = '84 Yamaha > '91 Johnson = '91 Johnson
> So I'd go with the Mariner


That's not always true. My 85 American built mariner was awesome on my old micro. The primer on the carb gave me some issues, but it wasn't a big deal to fix. 
Jap mariner 



American mercury made mariner


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Rod_Gentry said:


> Thanks, I really appreciate the support. I can weigh them later, it is just bucketing down out there.
> 
> In the picture the 30 is about 6 inches nearer the camera. But that is sorta the impression they make as to relative size. It isn't close.
> 
> I'm thinking of a variant on the new Whipray design Chris has out (Conchfish), narrower and lighter and 17 feet. So tipping towards a glades style, but with the hull features of his newer boats.


You have a mercury built mariner. Same exact thing as my old motor. It might be a very good motor even though it looks rough. Mine looked awful like yours until I cleaned it up with some leftover black automotive paint.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> That's not always true. My 85 American built mariner was awesome on my old micro. The primer on the carb gave me some issues, but it wasn't a big deal to fix.
> Jap mariner
> 
> 
> ...


I had a 30 I'm pretty sure that it was an '86 model, got rid of it quite a few years ago now. It looked identical to the OP's motor (except for maybe the cab release, think mine swung from the side, that looks like it clips from the back...). Could have sworn it was a Yamaha built motor.... What years were they made by Yamaha? Also had a '95 Mercury 40 4 cyl super smooth with lots of power but dear god it was heavy.

That motor you painted looks slick btw, very nice.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> I had a 30 I'm pretty sure that it was an '86 model, got rid of it quite a few years ago now. It looked identical to the OP's motor (except for maybe the cab release, think mine swung from the side, that looks like it clips from the back...). Could have sworn it was a Yamaha built motor.... What years were they made by Yamaha? Also had a '95 Mercury 40 4 cyl super smooth with lots of power but dear god it was heavy.
> 
> That motor you painted looks slick btw, very nice.


I can't remember the year range on the yamaha mariners? Your old 4 cylinder mercury was a old school cross flow design from the good ole USA.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I had a new 30 HP made in Japan Mariner from the late 1970's. One of the best small engines I ever owned for salt water resistance except a piece of turtle grass plugged the thermostat or bad thermostat(seized piston, no hot horn) resulted in a 15 mile tow back in the Laguna Madre. The best small engine I ever had was a 2003 25 HP Tohatsu 2 cycle on the Glades Skiff. Bullet proof. Your engine choices are not great but whichever one of the antiques you choose build your skiff transom for the new 2017 four cyc 25 hp Yamaha length. If I were building or thinking about buying a small skiff I would save up and buy the new Yamaha 25 first then build or find a used skiff to put it on.


----------



## Rod_Gentry (Jun 26, 2014)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> You have a mercury built mariner. Same exact thing as my old motor. It might be a very good motor even though it looks rough. Mine looked awful like yours until I cleaned it up with some leftover black automotive paint.


Nice picture, what brand of paint did you use? I was thinking of a blacked out motor, they look cool, and I have spray gear.


----------



## Rod_Gentry (Jun 26, 2014)

sjrobin said:


> Your engine choices are not great but whichever one of the antiques you choose build your skiff transom for the new 2017 four cyc 25 hp Yamaha length. If I were building or thinking about buying a small skiff I would save up and buy the new Yamaha 25 first then build or find a used skiff to put it on.


You have a good point. I was looking for a Yamaha 2 stroke that wasn't as ancient as these things are, because Chris Moorejohn is pretty insistent on 2 strokes. I'm not entirely there, but this 25 is not that much heavier than my 4hp tohatsu 4 stroke. Then my pal shows up with 3 motors. There is also an ancient Honda 15 4 stroke. I'm in Canada, so there isn't much Florida style flats fishing, and I stopped taking vacations there after getting arrested at the border for some guy in Maryland's warrants, until the kids are grown up. Up here the shallow water stuff is hard rock. So I am kinda thinking, what the heck might as well try these things out while I am exploring. It's beaver Island stuff. 

The transom thing is an issue since I am not planing a jackplate for weight reasons. Though reworking the transom is a possibility when a motor change comes. Or I could just go to a jackplate at that point, maybe? There is no market for this kind of skiff up here, so doing it on the cheap has appeal. Normally I figure on about 4 dollars a pound for the boat, plus paint, and whatever the outfitting costs. I have Tig, and machines so I can make some of the hardware. It's the long way around for sure.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Rod_Gentry said:


> Nice picture, what brand of paint did you use? I was thinking of a blacked out motor, they look cool, and I have spray gear.


That was a budget single stage 2 part paint called Nason. It's used by low end body shops and for industrial equipment. It's better than anything in a rattle can.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

If you want a better looking finish use a base coat clear coat. This is a 95 yamaha 30hp that I saved from a scrap pile. I used Matrix finishing products on this project http://s1262.photobucket.com/user/blindshot75/library/Yamaha 30hp?sort=2&page=1


----------



## Rod_Gentry (Jun 26, 2014)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> That was a budget single stage 2 part paint called Nason.





RunningOnEmpty said:


> If you want a better looking finish



You guys sure know how to make them shine. Thanks for the tips.


----------

